# Diverse Probleme mit KDE

## cITs

Morgen auch,

ich hab mich kürzlich dazu entschieden von Gnome auf KDE zu switchen und habe kdebase-meta installiert um mein System so klein wie möglich zu halten und es selbst zu confen, nur gibt es einige Probleme bzw configs die ich bei Gnome nicht machen musste oder nicht kannte/kenne. 

Knetworkmanager verhält sich komisch, er findet den dbus nicht, Icon-Widget wird durchgehend als setting network address oder unpluged angezeigt trotz ifplugd, das Netzwerk selber funktioniert. Ich war mir auch nicht bewusst das man das man wpa_supplicant.conf hardconfen muss und die sich nicht "generisch" beim selektieren eines Netzwerkes erstellt, WLan geht nicht. Batterie status wird nicht angezeigt, CPU wird nicht erkannt, cpufreq sagt nichts und erkennt die CPU nicht.

Hardware ist ein mehr oder weniger zusammengeschusterstes T42 aus diversen anderen ThinkPads, aber folgendes sollte glaube ich als Info vorerst reichen. Pentium M Dothan 2 Ghz, Intel Pro/Wireless 2200BG,  82540EP Gigabit Eth Karte und eine Radeon 7500 Mobility. Falls jemand den kompletten lspci output haben will muss er/sie/es es sagen, gleiche gilt für kernel-config.

Ich hab gelesen das Powerdevil und acpid nicht gut miteinander können also hab ich acpid mal von defaul-runlevel geschmissen, pm-utils und upower sind vorhanden. Wlan wird mit wpa_supplicant und ipw2200-firmware genutzt.

Bitte, danke für's helfen

Edit: System ist ohne hal gebaut, falls das irgendwie hilfreich ist.

----------

## firefly

welche version von kde hast du installiert?

Denn powerdevil funktioniert afaik ohne hal nur mit kde 4.6.x

Und powerdevil kommt mit acpid klar, so habe ich es am laufen...

----------

## cITs

4.4.5 hab ich am laufen.

----------

## firefly

dann wirst du zumindestens für powerdevil um hal nicht herumkommen...

----------

## cITs

Oder ich versuch mein Glück mit dem Testbranch. Müsste ich das komplette System mit HAL verseuchen oder gilt das nur für bestimmte Pakete?

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi cITs.

Nee, solltest du auf testing (~) switchen, dann kannst du komplett auf hal verzichten, denn dann würdest du ja auch auf KDE-4.6 updaten, welches kein hal mehr benötigt.

Läuft bei mir jedenfalls bestens, auch mit knetworkmanager und Wlan, zwar auf anderer Hardware (Netbook-Atom), das sollte aber nicht maßgeblich sein.

Bzgl. knetworkmanager kannste auch mal hier schauen ob dir meine Hinweise hier weiterhelfen:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-846196-highlight-knetworkmanager.html

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## Yamakuzure

Statt knetworkmanager kann man auch wicd verwenden. In wpa_supplicant.conf braucht man dann nichts mehr eintragen.

----------

## cITs

@Andy

Sobald ich das dhcpcd Useflag für nm nutze brauch ich keinen dhcp-client mehr als Dienst, versteh ich das richtig?

----------

## Randy Andy

Ja, wie in verlinktem thread beschrieben ist er aus dem runlevel zu entfernen mit:

```
rc-update del dhcpcd default
```

aber auch

```
rc-update del net=eth0 default
```

Oder meintest du das -dhclient flag welches eh nicht gesetzt sein sollte, wenn das dhcpcd flag gesetzt ist, siehe mein Beispiel zur Orientierung der gesetzten Flags für:

knetworkmanager und networkmanager siehe installed versions und dann schön auf die Plus= ohne und Minus= - Flags achten.

Ebenfalls wichtig zu entfernen aus der /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf  die ifplug Einträge wie gezeigt.

Dafür die /etc/conf.d/rc ebenfalls wie gezeigt editieren

Viel Erfolg, Andy

----------

## cITs

Danke, das hat geholfen. KNetworkmanager zeigt die Ethernetverbindung korrekt an, dbus allerdings spinnt immer noch ...

wicd hab ich nicht als Useflag aktiviert, da es anscheinend Python2.6 braucht und nicht 3.1. Ich brauch 3.1 für Wireshark, denn als ich mal Testweise gewecheslt hab ging Wireshark nicht.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Quote:*   

> wicd hab ich nicht als Useflag aktiviert, da es anscheinend Python2.6 braucht und nicht 3.1. Ich brauch 3.1 für Wireshark, denn als ich mal Testweise gewecheslt hab ging Wireshark nicht.

 

Es gibt noch so einige Pakete die python2 benötigen, daher solltest du aktuell auch noch nicht komplett auf python3 umstellen.

Siehe hierzu auch in der Gentoo News die Info zu "Python 3.1"  

```
eselect news list

eselect news read [Nummer]
```

Nach dem setzen auf python2.6 (oder 2.7) sollte ein 

```
# python-updater
```

 alles weitere passend bauen.

----------

## cITs

WLan läuft nachwievor nicht. Mir werden nur die Netze angezeigt, einloggen kann ich mich aber nicht. Bei Wicd bekomm ich immer Bad password zu lesen und Knetworkmanager sagt gar nix. Mir ist aufgefallen das es unter /etc/init.d/ kein net.eth1 Script gibt, weshalb ich das von eth0 mal kopiert und umbenannt habe, jedoch mit keinerlei Ergebnis. Muss ich jetzt jedes mal von Hand meine wpa_supplicant.conf egal welche GUI ich benutze konfigurieren oder gibt's da irgend etwas komfortables?

----------

